# Matrix 4 Filmkritik: Soll das etwa ein Scherz sein?



## Christian Fussy (22. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Matrix 4 Filmkritik: Soll das etwa ein Scherz sein?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Matrix 4 Filmkritik: Soll das etwa ein Scherz sein?*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (22. Dezember 2021)

Kaum überraschend. Es ist wie beim Highlander...es hätte nur einen geben sollen.


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2021)

wenn ein teil des geschwister paars sich vom film distanzierte und kein laurence fishburn gecastet wurde für morpheus, der chereograph für die kämpfe nicht dabei ist und ähnliches war das bad feeling schon damals richtig. 

selbst ign fand ihn nicht gut und das will was heissen weil ign gern alles 10/10 werten tut 

aber wie die eine wachowski schwester meinte lieber nehm ich das geld als wenn warner brothers den film ohne mich dreht weil sie sich geld von der lizenz hoffen


----------



## Hurshi (22. Dezember 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Kaum überraschend. Es ist wie beim Highlander...es hätte nur einen geben sollen.


Also hätte es deiner Meinung nach nur 1 teil von Matrix geben sollen und 2 und 3 die wirklich dazu gehören nicht ?


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Dezember 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> wenn ein teil des geschwister paars sich vom film distanzierte und kein laurence fishburn gecastet wurde für morpheus, der chereograph für die kämpfe nicht dabei ist und ähnliches war das bad feeling schon damals richtig.


oder auch Hugo Weaving aka (Agent) Smith


----------



## Gast1649365804 (22. Dezember 2021)

Hurshi schrieb:


> Also hätte es deiner Meinung nach nur 1 teil von Matrix geben sollen und 2 und 3 die wirklich dazu gehören nicht ?


Jupp, genau so. (Meinung)


----------



## StarLazer0 (22. Dezember 2021)

Hab ihn gesehen - auf jedenfall Schade. Jeder Teminator Teil ist Besser.

Teil Eins war der Hammer ja schlechthin - 8,7 bei IMDB sprechen da so eine Eindeutigkeit, das natürlich Teil II und III abfallen müssen. 

Spoiler enthalten!!!





Teil IV ist jetzt wie ein Comic, der schlechteren Art. Auch wenn die Geschichte an sich plausibel weitererzählt wurde. Besonders diese kleine Anspielungen auf andere Filme (Terminator, Transformers und Ready Player Number One) passen nicht ins Bild. 
Auch die Matrix übliche coolness, die geile Action - findet nicht statt. Man denke nur an den Kampf auf der Autobahn oder im Hochhaus - Legendär.  

Und warum nun Doggie Howser mitmacht - auch ein Rätsel. Er passt nicht. Ich meine auf der eine Seite spielt Harris, wie gesagt Doogie Howser, den Schlumpfpapa und ähnliches - das kann ja nicht funktionieren in Matrix. 

Ganz vergessen habe ich noch, das Neo quatscht wie in Bill & Ted Reisen durch Raum und Zeit. 

Bescheuert - aber der Anfang hat Spaß gemacht.... Nur diesen alten Inhalten ist es zu verdanken, dass der Wert des Films ungefähr mit Free Guy ca. mithalten kann - mehr nicht....


----------



## MarcoKaribik (22. Dezember 2021)

Nichts was ich mir nicht bereits gedacht habe. Ein typischer Fall von "ich habs kommen sehen!".
Der Wachowski*innen steckt wahrlich in einer Identitätskriese, welche sich in seinem Werk auch manifestiert.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass der von mir geschätzte Keanu Reeves zumindest zukünftig von solchen Produktionen Abstand nimmt. Andernfalls wird er wohl den gleichen Weg beschreiten den der ebenfalls von mir geschätzte Nicolas Cage eingeschlagen hat. Schrottfilm Star.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Dezember 2021)

MarcoKaribik schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, dass der von mir geschätzte Keanu Reeves zumindest zukünftig von solchen Produktionen Abstand nimmt. Andernfalls wird er wohl den gleichen Weg beschreiten den der ebenfalls von mir geschätzte Nicolas Cage eingeschlagen hat. Schrottfilm Star.


Das bezweifle ich ehrlich gesagt etwas. Durch Cyberpunk und die John Wick Reihe ist Reeves wieder recht angesagt.


----------



## MarcoKaribik (22. Dezember 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich ehrlich gesagt etwas. Durch Cyberpunk und die John Wick Reihe ist Reeves wieder recht angesagt.



Ich hoffe dass du recht hast.
Wobei Cyberpunk jetzt auch nicht so der Hit war.


----------



## USA911 (22. Dezember 2021)

Ist es jetzt schon so weit, das PC Games, die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht mehr beherrscht?

Traurig zu sehen, das studierte Journalisten aus falsch verstandener Rücksichtnahme, auf wen auch immer, anfangen ein falsches Deutsch zu verwenden und gendern.



> Lana Wachowski schert sich offensichtlich nicht im Geringsten um etwaige Neueinsteiger*innen, ...



So lange es nicht als offizielle Grammatikregel anerkannt ist, ist es einfach nur falsch (Gramatik und Rechtschreibung) und blinder Aktionismus, der auch rein gar nichts bringt ausser den Lesefluss zu zerstören. Wobei man hier vom Glück reden kann, das es nur an einer Stelle ist, aber einem direkt ins Auge springt.


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2021)

Gendern gehört noch nicht zur DIN oder Duden aber es ist eine höflichkeitsform so wie ich mitbekam.
Es zwingt sie niemand die machen das freiwillig

Mein einziges problem am genderstern ist das es von vielen text anwendungen als "kursiv" befehl gilt und dadurch der text anders aussieht.


----------



## McTrevor (23. Dezember 2021)

StarLazer0 schrieb:


> Hab ihn gesehen - auf jedenfall Schade. Jeder Teminator Teil ist Besser.



Holy crap. Das ist ein vernichtendes Urteil!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2021)

Heftig wie zwiegespalten der Film aufgenommen wird. Die eine Seite feiert ihn als "Meta-Add-On" zur Alt- Trilogie, die anderen als überflüssiges Anhängsel. Muss mir irgendwie selbst ein Bild davon machen.


----------



## weazz1980 (23. Dezember 2021)

USA911 schrieb:


> So lange es nicht als offizielle Grammatikregel anerkannt ist, ist es einfach nur falsch (Gramatik und Rechtschreibung) und blinder Aktionismus, der auch rein gar nichts bringt ausser den Lesefluss zu zerstören. Wobei man hier vom Glück reden kann, das es nur an einer Stelle ist, aber einem direkt ins Auge springt.



Machen halt viele größere Medien schon so...  nervt mich auch wie Hölle, aber kann man wohl nicht ändern...


----------



## -Albinator- (23. Dezember 2021)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt schon so weit, das PC Games, die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht mehr beherrscht?
> 
> Traurig zu sehen, das studierte Journalisten aus falsch verstandener Rücksichtnahme, auf wen auch immer, anfangen ein falsches Deutsch zu verwenden und gendern.
> 
> ...



Und Du hast von "dass" (nur einer Deiner zig Fehler in diesem kurzen Kommentar) offenbar auch noch nichts gehört. Soviel zum Thema Grammatik. Wenn man andere für etwas kritisiert, sollte man in dem Bereich wenigstens selbst möglichst sicher sein.


----------



## AdamJenson (23. Dezember 2021)

War vorab klar das dieser Film wie seine 2 Vorgaenger ne Witznummer werden. Habt ihr was anderes erwartet etwa grins


----------



## Falconer75 (23. Dezember 2021)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt schon so weit, das PC Games, die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht mehr beherrscht?
> 
> Traurig zu sehen, das studierte Journalisten aus falsch verstandener Rücksichtnahme, auf wen auch immer, anfangen ein falsches Deutsch zu verwenden und gendern.
> 
> ...


Mindestens sieben Fehler stecken in Deinem Beitrag. Bei kleinlicherer Auslegung noch mehr. Grammatik und Rechtschreibung. Ausdruck lasse ich außen vor. Da Du wahrscheinlich kein "studierter" Journalist bist (der Beruf definiert sich im Übrigen nicht über einen Studienabschluss), ist das aber gar nicht wichtig oder irgendwie schlimm. Durch Deinen überzogenen Beitrag wird es dann aber schon relevant... ein Gendersternchen stört den Lesefluss dieser inhaltlich hervorragenden Rezension wohl nicht so sehr, dass die Sternchen-Debatte an dieser Stelle mit einem fehlerhaften Beitrag geführt werden müsste.

Ich gehöre auch zu denen, die sich mit der Anwendung des Gendersternchens außerhalb wissenschaftlicher/verwaltungsrechtlicher Texte sehr, sehr schwer tun. Völlig unabhängig davon, ob es grammatikalisch geboten ist. Mich stört es beim Lesen immens.

Trotzdem mal der Vollständigkeit halber: Dieses Frühjahr hat der "Rat für deutsche Rechtschreibung"  seine Auffassung bekräftigt, dass allen Menschen mit geschlechtergerechter Sprache begegnet werden soll und sie sensibel angesprochen werden sollen. Wie das genau umgesetzt, hat jeder private Mensch bzw. jedes Privatunternehmen selbst in der Hand. Gendersternchen sind daher keine grammatikalischen Fehler, sondern sie sind vom Regelwerk einfach nicht definiert. Das ist ein Unterschied.

Sorry für die Klugscheißerei.


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Heftig wie zwiegespalten der Film aufgenommen wird. Die eine Seite feiert ihn als "Meta-Add-On" zur Alt- Trilogie, die anderen als überflüssiges Anhängsel. Muss mir irgendwie selbst ein Bild davon machen.



ich warte auch bis er bei prime für 99 cent mal im angebot ist um eigenes bild zu machen. 

er ist bei den kritikern besser angekommen als matrix 2 und 3 was ja nicht schwer ist 

Matrix 4 versuchte halt mit matrix zu konkurrieren und ist dran gescheitert wohl anstatt seine eigene story zu erzählen las ich bei vielen kritikern


----------



## StarLazer0 (23. Dezember 2021)

Alter - Neo arbeitet in Matrix IV als Spieledesigner und hat massig Awards für sein Spiel „The Matrix" erhalten... verstehste ?? Für das Computerspiel Matrix....


----------



## Sirpopp (23. Dezember 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Heftig wie zwiegespalten der Film aufgenommen wird. Die eine Seite feiert ihn als "Meta-Add-On" zur Alt- Trilogie, die anderen als überflüssiges Anhängsel. Muss mir irgendwie selbst ein Bild davon machen.



Das war aber schon zu Teil 2+3 so. Obwohl die beiden Sequels nun wirklich nicht gut sind und weit von dem genialen 1. Teil abfallen gab es bis zuletzt Freunde die mir immer wieder erklären wollten wie genial diese beiden Fortsetzungen sind und das wir alle nur den Sinn der Filme nicht verstehen würden weil wir nicht kapieren würden wie ein Computer aufgebaut wäre und wie absolut fantastisch diese Übertragungen in den Film wären


----------



## MarcHammel (23. Dezember 2021)

Sirpopp schrieb:


> Das war aber schon zu Teil 2+3 so. Obwohl die beiden Sequels nun wirklich nicht gut sind und weit von dem genialen 1. Teil abfallen gab es bis zuletzt Freunde die mir immer wieder erklären wollten wie genial diese beiden Fortsetzungen sind und das wir alle nur den Sinn der Filme nicht verstehen würden weil wir nicht kapieren würden wie ein Computer aufgebaut wäre und wie absolut fantastisch diese Übertragungen in den Film wären


MAtrix 2 fand ich jetzt so schlecht gar nicht. Teil 3 war dann doch schon im Vergleich zu seinen Vorgängern eine kleine Katastrophe.


----------



## Phone (23. Dezember 2021)

Ne Gurke ²..Es war so klar...
Die Voraussetzungen haben schon von Anfang an gestimmt dass es nicht gut gehen wird.

Eine Neuer Teil sollte so oder so kommen und eine(r) der Wachowskis war der Meinung das er/sie/es lieber an Board sein sollte...Bevor es nach hinten los geht.
Also auch nicht so wirklich freiwillig und das merkt man jeder Ecke.
Die beiden haben ihren Zenit mit Teil 2 gehabt....können jetzt gerne Körbe flechten gehen.

Für mich wäre es besser gewesen ohne diese Person den Film zu machen...dieses ganze Meta Trans gelaber... sry...muss nicht sein...Es ist als wenn ein Vegetarier mit beim Grillen is(s)t und jedem sagen will wie schlecht Fleisch doch ist.
Jeder kann doch machen was er will aber muss man andere damit belasten?
Reeves  Actet sich um Kopf und Kragen und kommt wie nen alter Mann mit Alzheimer rüber und Gicht in den Händen...NICHTS Stimmt an seinem Schauspiel.
Teilweise kommt es mir so vor als ob ihm niemand gesagt hat wo nen Greenscreen ist und wie er sich verhalten soll.
Dagegen War Oceans 8 ne Perle...


----------



## Worrel (23. Dezember 2021)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt schon so weit, das PC Games, die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht mehr beherrscht?
> 
> Traurig zu sehen, das studierte Journalisten aus falsch verstandener Rücksichtnahme, auf wen auch immer, anfangen ein falsches Deutsch zu verwenden und gendern.
> 
> ...


Obwohl ich der Meinung bin, daß es wesentlich bessere Möglichkeiten  gäbe, ungeschlechtliche Formulierungen zu verwenden, als Symbole mitten in Worte zu setzen, hat mich dein Posting im Lesefluß der Kommentare doch wesentlich mehr gestört, als das Wort im Artikel.

Des weiteren heißt es übrigens_ "Ist es jetzt schon so weit, daß ..."_, bei _"PC Games, die deutsche ..."_ kommt kein Komma hin, _"zu sehen, das studierte ..." _wird ebenfalls mit _"daß" _geschrieben, _"auf wen auch immer, anfangen ein falsches..."_ braucht nach_ "anfangen" _ebenfalls ein Komma,_ "ein falsches Deutsch zu verwenden"_ ist ein Ausdrucksfehler: man _"verwendet"_ höchstens _"falsches Deutsch" _, aber nicht nur_ "ein"_s davon und bei der Ergänzung_ "und gendern"  _fehlt noch ein _"zu"_. _"Gramatik"_ hat immer 2 _"m"_,_ "rein gar nichts bringt ausser" _vermisst wieder ein Komma, man redet_ "von Glück"_, nicht_ "vom Glück"_, nach einem Komma heißt es eigentlich immer _"daß" _und vielleicht sollte man  mit der Anzahl von Fehlern (10 Stück in 4 Sätzen) lieber mal nicht den großen Rechtschreibekritiker raushängen lassen.


----------



## arrgh (23. Dezember 2021)

War doch zu erwarten... 

@Worrel Ich empfinde es übrigens als äußerst inspirierend, wie unnachgiebig und heroisch du an deinem Eszett festhältst.


----------



## Worrel (23. Dezember 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Reeves  Actet sich um Kopf und Kragen und kommt wie nen alter Mann mit Alzheimer rüber und Gicht in den Händen...NICHTS Stimmt an seinem Schauspiel.





Spoiler



Nun ja, da sein Bild in der Matrix eben auch ein 60jähriger ist .... wäre das doch nur passend.


----------



## MarcoKaribik (23. Dezember 2021)

Wo der Rechtschreibkrieg beginnt endet die Diskussion. Zu diesem Thema kann ich jedem das Buch Hypermoral von Alexander Grau empfehlen.
Was ich mich nun frage, findet diese unsinnige Diskussion derzeit eigentlich überall statt oder ist dies ein "deutsches Problem"?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal... Zurück zum Thema. Was ich interessant finde, bei GameStar wurde meine Kritik gelöscht. Hier darf sie stehen bleiben. Liebe für dieses Forum.


----------



## MarcHammel (23. Dezember 2021)

Hab mir den Film relativ spontan im Kino angucken können. Waren zum Glück noch Plätze frei und ich war dann doch neugierig. 

Bei manchen Szenen dachte ich mir "Wtf? Was soll das?". Andere wiederum haben mir echt gefallen. Ich persönlich hab das bekommen, was ich erwartet habe und war ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Worrel (23. Dezember 2021)

MarcoKaribik schrieb:


> Wo der Rechtschreibkrieg beginnt endet die Diskussion.


Ich gebe zu, ich kann mich nicht zurückhalten, wenn ein Rechtschreibfanatiker selber (in diesem Fall: derart viele) Fehler in seinem Klugscheiß Posting macht.


----------



## MarcoKaribik (24. Dezember 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, ich kann mich nicht zurückhalten, wenn ein Rechtschreibfanatiker selber (in diesem Fall: derart viele) Fehler in seinem Klugscheiß Posting macht.



Ich halte nichts von Religion aber mit "Wer unter euch ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein!" hat er wirklich mal was raus gehauen... 
Und damit hätten wir dann auch alle großen Themen von Matrix abgearbeitet. Krieg, Identität, Religion.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Dezember 2021)

bitte beim Thema bleiben und hier nicht in irgendwelche absurten Verschwörungen abdriften, hier geht es um Matrix 4 oder zumindest das Matrix-Franchise.


----------



## Wynn (24. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mK9ZtokFvDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das Spiel war damals auf den PC cool - lizenz ging glaub ich verloren weil von atari.

Da hattest du matrix triologie plus animatrix als story verbunden und die geomod engine von red faction und die bullet time von max payne das war so cool


----------



## Worrel (24. Dezember 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> bitte beim Thema bleiben und hier nicht in irgendwelche absurden Verschwörungen abdriften, hier geht es um Matrix 4 oder zumindest das Matrix-Franchise.


Nun ja, grundsätzlich ist der Plot der Matrix Trilogie ja ein Fest für Verschwörungstheoretiker. "Alles von der Matrix gelenkt!" -_ *schwurbel*_

Matrix ist aber eher als _generelle _Systemkritik gemeint - und vor allem: in erster Linie als Unterhaltung (immerhin kommen ja Werwölfe & Vampire inUniverse vor)


----------



## EvilReFlex (24. Dezember 2021)

Verstehe das geheule nicht, ich finde den neuen Film super.


----------



## Phone (24. Dezember 2021)

MarcoKaribik schrieb:


> Wo der Rechtschreibkrieg beginnt endet die Diskussion. Zu diesem Thema kann ich jedem das Buch Hypermoral von Alexander Grau empfehlen.
> Was ich mich nun frage, findet diese unsinnige Diskussion derzeit eigentlich überall statt oder ist dies ein "deutsches Problem"?
> 
> 
> ...


Gebrannte Fraudeln wären wohl Hexen und dies ist eine weitere Form der Diskriminierung daher...Wie Man(n) es macht ist es falsch


----------



## Rodny (25. Dezember 2021)

Für mich ist der Film nicht die ganze große "Erleuchtung", aber auf alle Fälle gute Unterhaltung. Die Trilogie war seinerzeit ein Meilenstein doch um das heute zu steigern wäre mehr Innovation und dramaturgische Intelligenz sowie Sensitivität von Vorteil.


----------



## MarcoKaribik (25. Dezember 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



So cool dass es nach dem Autobahn Level auf meinem PC nicht mehr funktioniert hat...


----------



## MarcoKaribik (25. Dezember 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun ja, grundsätzlich ist der Plot der Matrix Trilogie ja ein Fest für Verschwörungstheoretiker. "Alles von der Matrix gelenkt!" -_ *schwurbel*_
> 
> Matrix ist aber eher als _generelle _Systemkritik gemeint - und vor allem: in erster Linie als Unterhaltung (immerhin kommen ja Werwölfe & Vampire inUniverse vor)



Interessante Idee, wenn man nur Teil 1 für sich stehen lässt. 
Betrachtet man Teil 1-3 sind die religiösen Andeutungen so zahlreich, man bekommt sie regelrecht ins Gesicht geknallt. Neo, der eine, ist Cyberjesus.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (25. Dezember 2021)

Ok, der 4. Film hatte gute Ansätze, aber was mich schon sehr am Setting stört ist dass der gute alte Grünstich der Matrix weg ist, habe den Film nicht einmal rixhtig zuende gesehen.
Also es bleibt wie es ist Teil eins ist einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten , Teil 2 bis 4 haben für mich persönlich nie existiert 🙈


----------



## Worrel (25. Dezember 2021)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Ok, der 4. Film hatte gute Ansätze, aber was mich schon sehr am Setting stört ist dass der gute alte Grünstich der Matrix weg ist, habe den Film nicht einmal rixhtig zuende gesehen.


Was in der Geschichte Sinn macht, 



Spoiler



da es eine neue Version der Matrix ist, für die Sati am Ende von Revolutions ja den Sonnenaufgang gemacht hat. Der eben für buntere Farben sorgt.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (25. Dezember 2021)

Hm ja ne, mir egal wie Ihr Euch das schönredet, ist uncool 😝


----------



## Worrel (25. Dezember 2021)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Hm ja ne, mir egal wie Ihr Euch das schönredet, ist uncool 😝


Was an "logisch im Rahmen der Geschichte argumentieren" ist jetzt bitte "schönreden"?



Spoiler



Sati HAT nun mal am Ende den ersten 'bunten' Sonnenaufgang nach Neo & Smith geschaffen. der schon damals in der Matrix ungesehene Farben gezeigt hat. Es ist absolut logisch, daß die am Ende von Revolutions rebootete Matrix jetzt bunter und ohne Grünstich ist.



"Schönreden" wäre, wenn man zB versuchen würde, zu erklären, wieso 



Spoiler



Smith/Morpheus sich überhaupt gerade in dem kritischen Moment als Verbündeter entpuppt und wieso man "rein zufällig" in Thomas Andersons Zimmer gelandet ist.


Am besten noch einfach so 'erklären' wie die lange Zufallskette in _Star Trek: Reboot _laut Audiokommentar: "Es war halt Schicksal."


----------



## Basileukum (25. Dezember 2021)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Also es bleibt wie es ist, Teil eins ist einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten , Teil 2 bis 4 haben für mich persönlich nie existiert 🙈


HAHA!

Mach ich auch oft so! 

Terminator 1 und 2 ..super. Es gab aber nie weitere Teile.
Starwars 1-3 (von 1977-1984), danach gab es nie was anderes.

Mittlerweile geht es mir auch so bei Spielefranchises die zu Franchshizes gemacht werden.
GTA 3, Vice City und San Andreas super, der Rest wird verdrängt.
Fallout 3 und New Vegas, genial, gab ja später nie was anderes.
Mass Effect 1-3, gab nie einen 4 Teil.

usw. usw. usw.   

Gibt aber auch Neuauflagen, welche nicht so schlecht sind. Den Star Trek Film von 2009 fand ich nicht sooo übel. Der Hobbit ist zwar n gutes Stück von Herr der Ringe weg, und lehnt sich dabei dreist an diesen an, ist aber auch noch sehbar. usw. usw. usw.

Manches wird sogar tatsächlich besser!  Siehe Witcher, wobei da auch jeder Teil ein gutes Spielerlebnis ist, wenn man sich drauf einläßt (Teil 2 ist sogar der schwächste).


----------



## Butchnass (25. Dezember 2021)

Sieht eher aus, als ob John Wick mitspielt. Passendes Styling hat sich scheinbar nicht gelohnt.


----------



## Evolverx (26. Dezember 2021)

Das beste was ich zu dem Film sagen kann ist das er zumindest die Debatte darüber beendet ob nun 2 oder 3 der schlechteste Teil der Reihe war jetzt wo 4 doch nun beide zusammen in den Schatten stellt. Da ich genau das erwartet hab kann ich noch nicht einmal behaupten enttäuscht zu sein. 
Wenigstens wurde ich eingeladen und der Kinobesuch hat mich nix gekostet


----------



## StarLazer0 (26. Dezember 2021)

Als ob jetzt Teil 2 und 3 schlechte Filme wären: LOL

Die sieh ich mir mit Sicherheit nochmal rein - Teil IV gegen Bares....


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (26. Dezember 2021)

StarLazer0 schrieb:


> Als ob jetzt Teil 2 und 3 schlechte Filme wären: LOL
> 
> Die sieh ich mir mit Sicherheit nochmal rein - Teil IV gegen Bares....


Doch das muss man wenn man den ersten Teil mitnimmt leider so sagen. Für sich allein wären die noch als mittelklassige ScFi Filme durchgegangen, aber nach dem ersten Teil.
Das war damals einfach nur der Wahnsinn im Kino, noch nie so eine geile Technik gesehen, noch nie von einem ScFi Action Film in eine so geniale Story mitgenommen worden, alle so cool in schwarz und Karate und die ganzen Sprüche, einer mo Mindblowing als der nächste (glaubst du das ist luft die du gerade atmest ...,)
Die Wachowskis waren die Obergötter für mich, nach Teil zwei und drei waren Sie für mich nur noch one hit wonder. Mir ist erst durch den Pc Games Artikel aufgefallen, dass sich die zwei mittlerweile umgegendert haben. Dachte erst es wäre eine Verwandte von denen, sonst hätte ich mir den Film wohl nicht einmal angesehen.
Ne ne ne Ihr hattet drei Chancen Wachowskis, alle versemmelt. Ich sehe noch Chancen zur Versemmelung eines Prequels, hoffe das machen dann andere


----------



## Worrel (26. Dezember 2021)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Ich sehe noch Chancen zur Versemmelung eines Prequels, hoffe das machen dann andere


Das Prequel gibt's schon in Animatrix als Anime ~15-20 Minuten)




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sU8RunvBRZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Melometlar80 (28. Dezember 2021)

Ich bleibe halt dabei, eine Filmkritik eines Spielemagazins ist für mich so als würde mir meine Katze ein Auto empfehlen ^^


----------



## StarLazer0 (28. Dezember 2021)

Medien heisst wohl die Kategorie.....


----------



## Phone (28. Dezember 2021)

Melometlar80 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe halt dabei, eine Filmkritik eines Spielemagazins ist für mich so als würde mir meine Katze ein Auto empfehlen ^^


Wenn du dich mit Artikeln von IGN und co. befasst wirst du merken dass sie die Spiele teilweise überhaupt nicht spielen oder nur 2-3 Stunden und anhand dieser Spielzeit wird ein Spiel von 25h+ Spielzeit bewertet...
Also sind die nicht viel besser in ihrem Bereich.

JEDER kann ins Kino gehen und seine Kritik dazu im Internet äußern, ob eine Kritik von einem Wie Robert Hofman überhaupt noch für den normalen Zuschauer zutrifft ist genauso fraglich....
Die Leute schauen einen Film ganz anders als du oder ich von daher sind Kritiken von "nicht" Kritikern im Bereich wohl realistischer als die sogenannten "Profis"


----------



## Xello1984 (29. Dezember 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mit Artikeln von IGN und co. befasst wirst du merken dass sie die Spiele teilweise überhaupt nicht spielen oder nur 2-3 Stunden und anhand dieser Spielzeit wird ein Spiel von 25h+ Spielzeit bewertet...
> Also sind die nicht viel besser in ihrem Bereich.
> 
> JEDER kann ins Kino gehen und seine Kritik dazu im Internet äußern, ob eine Kritik von einem Wie Robert Hofman überhaupt noch für den normalen Zuschauer zutrifft ist genauso fraglich....
> Die Leute schauen einen Film ganz anders als du oder ich von daher sind Kritiken von "nicht" Kritikern im Bereich wohl realistischer als die sogenannten "Profis"


Wenn 80% der Masse Garbage gut findet, weil sie es nicht besser wissen, ist es dann "realistischer"? Was du sagen willst, ist dass Amazon Wertungen von Filmen mehr aussagen als von Cineasten? Weil sie von "normalen" Menschen kommen?

Blödsinn

Wenn du zu der 80% Masse gehörst, dann wirst du einer Meinung mit ihr sein. Dafür ist dir deren Kritik dann wichtiger bzw treffender. Weniger von Cineasten, die Ahnung von Filmen haben und schon 3000 Filme gesehen haben, vergleichen können, eine bessere bzw erfahrenere Sicht auf die Dinge haben.

Beispiel Venom 2. Einer der shittigsten Filme des Jahres hat Dune hinsichtlich den Einnahmen übertroffen weil sehr viele ihn gut fanden. Ein Cineast aber sieht, was dort gespielt wurde. Das Studio hat auf die schnelle Scheiße hingeschmiert, aber dabei die Masse angesprochen und MONEY MONEY ist geschehen. Das ist finanzieller Erfolg. Aber mit Kunst hat der Schund sehr wenig zu tun. Und das ist der Grund, warum es Filme wie Der mit dem Wolf tanzt, Forest Gump und Soldat James Ryan so nicht mehr gibt. Auch Matrix 1 wenn es jetzt neu wäre, würde es nur bei Cineasten ankommen und die verdummte Masse könnte gar nichts mit anfangen und schon gar nichts verstehen

Ich will damit aber niemandem den Spaß vermiesen. Jeder kann seine Meinung haben, Geschmäcker sind verschieden.. Ich schau mir auch super gern schlechte Filme an, aber eher um mich darüber zu amüsieren. 
Ich höre mir auch gern Scooter an, Hyper Hyper. Macht mir Spaß aber die Musik ist natürlich Trash. Gut muss ein Kunstwerk nicht sein, um Spaß daran zu haben. Aber man kann definitiv nicht sagen, dass Trash gut ist.
Wenn Matrix 4 einigen gefällt, soll es so sein.. aber gut ist der Film sicherlich nicht. Unwürdig eher. RTL2 Niveau. Parodie und kein echter Nachfolger


----------



## Worrel (29. Dezember 2021)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> Wenn du zu der 80% Masse gehörst, dann wirst du einer Meinung mit ihr sein. Dafür ist dir deren Kritik dann wichtiger bzw treffender. Weniger von Cineasten, die Ahnung von Filmen haben und schon 3000 Filme gesehen haben, vergleichen können, eine bessere bzw erfahrenere Sicht auf die Dinge haben.


WIeso muß man unbedingt "zu einer Masse gehören"?

Ich kann doch problemlos "The Fisher King" oder "Mother!" gut finden UND mir auch Trashfilme wie "Resident Evil" oder "Sharknado" anschauen.

Das ist doch auch viel abwechslungsreicher als sich immer NUR Filme zum Nachdenken (Mulholland Drive), NUR Filme, die grandioses Popcornkino sind (Zurück in die Zukunft), NUR Filme, in denen rum gesplattert wird (Zombiber) oder NUR Dramen, durch deren Stimmung man glatt depressiv werden könnte (Melancholia), zu sehen.

Natürlich muß man bei der Auswahl der für einen selbst relevanten Kritiken selektiv sein. Der Eninem Film mag noch so gut sein und von Fans angemessen bewertet werden - mich interessiert der Typ aber überhaupt nicht. Und die Musikrichtung erst recht nicht.


Xello1984 schrieb:


> Auch Matrix 1 wenn es jetzt neu wäre, würde es nur bei Cineasten ankommen und die verdummte Masse könnte gar nichts mit anfangen und schon gar nichts verstehen


Da hast du dir jetzt das schlechteste Beispiel rausgesucht, das es gibt.

GERADE Matrix 1 kann man auf so viele verschiedene Arten sehen:
Als reinen SCiFi Action Film, als Erlöser Story, als klassische Heldengeschichte, als Suchspiel, welche Einstellungen sich wo und wie wiederholen, als Metapher für PC Funktionen, als Easter Egg Suchspiel, als revolutionäres EffektKino ...)

Da ist für jeden was dabei, egal, wie dumm er ist.


----------



## Malifurion (29. Dezember 2021)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> Beispiel Venom 2. Einer der shittigsten Filme des Jahres hat Dune hinsichtlich den Einnahmen übertroffen weil sehr viele ihn gut fanden. Ein Cineast aber sieht, was dort gespielt wurde. Das Studio hat auf die schnelle Scheiße hingeschmiert, aber dabei die Masse angesprochen und MONEY MONEY ist geschehen. Das ist finanzieller Erfolg. Aber mit Kunst hat der Schund sehr wenig zu tun. Und das ist der Grund, warum es Filme wie Der mit dem Wolf tanzt, Forest Gump und Soldat James Ryan so nicht mehr gibt. Auch Matrix 1 wenn es jetzt neu wäre, würde es nur bei Cineasten ankommen und die verdummte Masse könnte gar nichts mit anfangen und schon gar nichts verstehen


Der Zeitpunkt, an dem deine genannten Beispiele entstanden sind, waren vor den Zeiten von Twitter, Facebook und Co. im Kino erschienen.  Weil es damals noch kein Internet, kein YouTube und kein TikTok gab,  suchten die Menschen eine Form der Unterhaltung, welches vor den 2000ern vorrangig der Kinobesuch war. * "Verdummte Masse" ist leider kein schöner Begriff, ich wünschte mir so sehr, dass Diskutanten endlich lernen würden, wie man neutral Kritik äußert. *
Ich weiß zwar was du aussagen wolltest, aber dies ginge auch sachlicher. Die sog. Dollarzeichen waren immer das Hauptziel jener großen Hollywood-Produktionen. Und dies war auch nicht anders zur damaligen Zeit. Schuld ist nicht Hollywood, sondern der gesellschaftliche Wandel. Durch das Internet hat sich der allgemeine Konsument an die permanente Informationsüberflutung gewöhnt. Dies führt unweigerlich dazu, dass wir Menschen jene Informationen filtern müssen. Und diese Filterung funktioniert durchaus unbewusst. Dabei werden oftmals weniger komplexe Inhalte für den Konsum ausgesucht, da die grundsätzliche Anzahl an Inhalten einfach zu groß ist. Das mag zwar sehr trivial klingen, ist aber bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen hier und dort so anzunehmen. Durch immer "besser" werdene Algorithmen wird einem die Filterung gar mehr und mehr abgenommen. Falls dies ein Indikator dafür zu sein scheint,  dass das allgemeine Niveau der Film - und Medienkritik abgenommen haben könnte, ist es durchaus interessant, dieses Feld weiterhin kritisch zu beleuchten. Ist aber auch nur meine These. Ich sehe grundsätzlich alles kritisch, wenngleich neutral - anders kann man in dieser Welt sonst nicht mehr besonnen sein. Und wäre Matrix 1 heute erschienen, wäre der Film entweder auf dem Niveau des aktuellen oder er würde so viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommen wie zur Zeit von "Donny Darko".


----------



## Rdrk710 (29. Dezember 2021)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Und wäre Matrix 1 heute erschienen, wäre der Film entweder auf dem Niveau des aktuellen oder er würde so viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommen wie zur Zeit von "Donny Darko".


Das finde ich interessant, dass das hier häufiger erwähnt wird. Meiner Auffassung nach war nämlich einer DER Filme, die historisch gesehen die heutigen Erwartungen an Blockbusterfilme erst entscheidend geprägt haben. Wenn er also heute dann nicht mehr ankäme, läge es meines Erachtens also nicht an irgendeiner "Verdummung der Massen", sondern einfach daran, plump gesagt, dass er schon mal da war, kopiert wurde, weiterentwickelt wurde...

Edit: Das Zitat "verdummte Massen" stammt NICHT von dir - das will ich nur mal gesagt haben für alle   Ich reagiere hier auf die These, dass Matrix 1 heute keine Chancen mehr hätte.


----------



## Worrel (29. Dezember 2021)

Xello1984 schrieb:


> Beispiel Venom 2. Einer der shittigsten Filme des Jahres hat Dune hinsichtlich den Einnahmen übertroffen weil sehr viele ihn gut fanden.


Ähm nein, er war erfolgreich, weil viele ERWARTET haben, daß er gut wäre. Man kriegt ja nicht im Nachhinen sein Geld zurück, wenn der Film schlecht war.


----------



## Phone (29. Dezember 2021)

Dune kann man mit Interstellar vergleichen, nicht jeder kann damit was anfangen. Es ist schwer einen "komplizierten" / Film mit aufmerksamkeitsspanne über 10min" so richtig Massentaugleich zu machen.
Bei Venom, ob eins oder zwei, muss man sich nicht viel merken...Bösewichte oder kleine Gangster sind austauschbar und werden immer wieder innerhalb kurzer Zeit verwurstet.
Alles wird dir vorgekaut und zurecht gelegt.
Der Film ist nen guter Film wenn es um schnelle Action geht mit abgedrehten Elementen...Keiner spricht dem Film seinen Erfolg ab oder Daseinsberechtigung
Die Qualität, sowohl visuell, Audio, Story (wie verpackt und aufgebaut) etc. ist aber halt bei einem Dune besser.
Und das Zeigt doch dann auch gleich wieder welche Menschen sowas ehr schauen als Venom oder F&F


----------



## Worrel (29. Dezember 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Die Qualität, sowohl visuell, Audio, Story (wie verpackt und aufgebaut) etc. ist aber halt bei einem Dune besser.
> Und das Zeigt doch dann auch gleich wieder welche Menschen sowas ehr schauen als Venom oder F&F


Menschen sind keine Schubladen.

Ich schau mir brutale ab18 Filme an, familientaugliches Popcornkino, Komödien mit Gaga-Humor, depressive Science Fiction, hoffnungsvolle Science Fiction, Superheldenfilme, Dokumentarfilme, Biographien, Trashfilme, Surreale Filme, Filme zum Nachdenken, Filme ohne Nachdenken, schnelle Filme mit Action, langsame Filme ohne Action....

... wie will man daraus irgendwie ableiten, was für ein Mensch ich bin, bzw was ich schauen würde?


----------



## Phone (29. Dezember 2021)

Es geht um die Massen...Dune hat  bei weitem nicht so gut performt wie erhofft obwohl er an jeder ecke mehr Qualität bietet.
Woran liegt es also? zu komplex ? Zu wenig Action? Nicht so bekanntes Franchise?

Ich finde z.B. die Oceans Filme richtig gut (außer O8 ^^)  leichte kost aber die Filme haben was , was viele nicht haben.
Natürlich kann man je nach Laune das eine und das andere schauen aber es gibt einen Großteil der scheinbar  bestimmte Filme nicht anschaut.


----------



## Feuerstern (29. Dezember 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Es geht um die Massen...Dune hat  bei weitem nicht so gut performt wie erhofft obwohl er an jeder ecke mehr Qualität bietet.
> Woran liegt es also? zu komplex ? Zu wenig Action? Nicht so bekanntes Franchise?
> 
> Ich finde z.B. die Oceans Filme richtig gut (außer O8 ^^)  leichte kost aber die Filme haben was , was viele nicht haben.
> Natürlich kann man je nach Laune das eine und das andere schauen aber es gibt einen Großteil der scheinbar  bestimmte Filme nicht anschaut.


Weil Dune nicht so gut ist wie er von Cineasten gemacht wird. Der Film hat gehörige Längen, erklärt Dinge nicht und setzt quasi voraus, dass man doch bitte die Bücher kennt um dem ganzen Folgen zu können. Das er so erfolgreich ist liegt ja eher noch am Blendwerk drum herum, dass er verdammt gut aussieht. Wenn ein Film alleine die Handlung nicht schlüssig erzählen kann, dann ist er nicht gut gemacht. Herr der Ringe 1-3 funktionieren auch alleine ohne auf die Bücher oder einen der anderen Filme verweisen zu müssen. Hobbit 1-3 funktionieren nicht ohne einander und ohne die Bücher, welche erklären warum die Welt dort so ist wie sie ist.

Bei Dune habe ich stark den Eindruck dass sich da viele mehr erhofft haben und unbedingt wieder ein großes Epos sehen wollten was einfach nicht gelungen ist. Der Film lässt schlicht zu viel offen und ist dann trotzdem überladen, weshalb die Zuschauer eben nicht überzeugt waren.

Venom 2 hat von Hype von Teil 1 und dem ganzen Spiderman Trara gelebt. Dazu waren die Leute einfach wieder froh einen vermeintlichen Aktionkracher im Kino zu sehen. Der Tonus den ich aber mitbekommen habe ist, dass man enttäuscht vom Film war, während Dune als gut wahrgenommen wurde.


----------



## StarLazer0 (29. Dezember 2021)

Dune ist nicht so gut - auch nicht schlecht.

Ich kam aus dem Kino perfekt Befriedigt raus. Ohne mich verblödet zu fühlen, ohne mich verblitzt von schnellen Schnitten zu fühlen und ich hätte sofort den doppelten Eintrittspreis gezahlt für die Fortsetzung.

Und lange Haare hatte ich auch schonmal....


----------



## Phone (29. Dezember 2021)

Feuerstern schrieb:


> Weil Dune nicht so gut ist wie er von Cineasten gemacht wird. Der Film hat gehörige Längen, erklärt Dinge nicht und setzt quasi voraus, dass man doch bitte die Bücher kennt um dem ganzen Folgen zu können. Das er so erfolgreich ist liegt ja eher noch am Blendwerk drum herum, dass er verdammt gut aussieht. Wenn ein Film alleine die Handlung nicht schlüssig erzählen kann, dann ist er nicht gut gemacht. Herr der Ringe 1-3 funktionieren auch alleine ohne auf die Bücher oder einen der anderen Filme verweisen zu müssen. Hobbit 1-3 funktionieren nicht ohne einander und ohne die Bücher, welche erklären warum die Welt dort so ist wie sie ist.
> 
> Bei Dune habe ich stark den Eindruck dass sich da viele mehr erhofft haben und unbedingt wieder ein großes Epos sehen wollten was einfach nicht gelungen ist. Der Film lässt schlicht zu viel offen und ist dann trotzdem überladen, weshalb die Zuschauer eben nicht überzeugt waren.
> 
> Venom 2 hat von Hype von Teil 1 und dem ganzen Spiderman Trara gelebt. Dazu waren die Leute einfach wieder froh einen vermeintlichen Aktionkracher im Kino zu sehen. Der Tonus den ich aber mitbekommen habe ist, dass man enttäuscht vom Film war, während Dune als gut wahrgenommen wurde.


Habe die Bücher nie gelesen und die ersten Filme vor Jahrzehnten geschaut und daher überhaupt keine Erinnerung mehr außer blaue Augen und nen Wurm der wie ne Kackwurst aussah...

Und es wurde alles erklärt was wirklich notwendig war um allem folgen zu können.
Da es noch nen Film geben soll der weiter die Materie erklärt ist alles in Ordnung.

Was bleibt, das wenn wir bei einem vergleich zu Venom bleiben, er eine bessere Erzählstruktur hat, Audio ist besser , bessere Effekte  (visuelles allgemein) weil das CGI bei Venom 2 einfach schlecht íst.
Aber das war es auch bei Shang chi...hat also nichts mit Geld zu tun sondern mit dem Willen etwas zu kreieren (ja auch mit Geld aber die unternehmen haben ja schon gezeigt das es besser geht)


----------



## Feuerstern (31. Dezember 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Habe die Bücher nie gelesen und die ersten Filme vor Jahrzehnten geschaut und daher überhaupt keine Erinnerung mehr außer blaue Augen und nen Wurm der wie ne Kackwurst aussah...
> 
> Und es wurde alles erklärt was wirklich notwendig war um allem folgen zu können.
> Da es noch nen Film geben soll der weiter die Materie erklärt ist alles in Ordnung.
> ...


Wir müssen ja nicht darüber diskutieren dass Venom 2 ein schlechter Film ist in allen Belangen. Ist aber wie immer in den Medien dass sich sowas erst nachträglich auswirken wird. Shang Chi war da im Vergleich der weitaus bessere Film auch in technischer Hinsicht. 

Und das alles erklärt wurde siehst vielleicht du so, aber viele andere eben nicht. Der Tenor den ich da mitbekommen habe war dass der Film als gut wahrgenommen wurde, aber man eben enttäuscht war dass es hätte besser sein können, wenn man mehr erklärt hätte und lieber Sachen in Teil 2 verschoben hätte.


----------



## gowron300 (31. Dezember 2021)

was man so alles liest bisher schreckt es mich jetzt schon ab und wenn originaldarsteller von morpheus und smith schon fehlen bin ich enttäuscht. anschauen sicher mal aber jetzt schon sehr enttäuscht von dem film


----------



## Worrel (31. Dezember 2021)

gowron300 schrieb:


> was man so alles liest bisher schreckt es mich jetzt schon ab und wenn originaldarsteller von morpheus und smith schon fehlen bin ich enttäuscht. anschauen sicher mal aber jetzt schon sehr enttäuscht von dem film



Bisher™ waren Matrix Filme tief philosophisch, hatten einzigartige Bildkompositionen, phänomenale Bullet Time Effekte und natürlich Lawrence Fishburne, Hugo Weaving, John Gaetta (Bullet Time FX Creator), Don Davis (Musik) & Bill Pope (Cinematograph).

Logischerweise "fehlt" dem Film was, wenn essentielle Teile der Macher nicht mehr mit dabei sind.
Ist der Film deswegen automatisch schlechter?
Ist der Film deswegen automatisch "nicht mehr Matrix"?

Nun, er ist nicht mehr der Film, der er hätte sein können, wenn er zB 2005 gedreht worden wäre.

Wenn man sich mit dem Zitieren/Andeuten von Bullet Time Einstellungen, der Tatsache, daß bekannte Gesichter nur per Einblendung vorkommen, weniger einprägsamen Kameraeinstellungen, und dem Fehlen von auf die Action zugeschnittener Musik wie in dieser Szene anfreunden kann, ist der Film gar nicht soo schlecht.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ggFKLxAQBbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Aber das sind natürlich eine Menge "wenn"s.

PS: Nice, direkt mal einen Filmfehler in Matrix 1 gefunden: schaut mal bei den beiden Kugel-ausweich Szenen, wo der Agent steht.


----------



## Vordack (31. Dezember 2021)

gowron300 schrieb:


> was man so alles liest bisher schreckt es mich jetzt schon ab und wenn originaldarsteller von morpheus und smith schon fehlen bin ich enttäuscht. anschauen sicher mal aber jetzt schon sehr enttäuscht von dem film


Für mich ist es der Zweitbeste der "Trilogie". Will nichts spoilern, aber ich fand die Idee Neo als Programmierer leben zu lassen ganz gut 

@Worrel Filmfehler? In er Matrix? Impossible


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Dezember 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> PS: Nice, direkt mal einen Filmfehler in Matrix 1 gefunden: schaut mal bei den beiden Kugel-ausweich Szenen, wo der Agent steht.


Weil das Glas hinter ihm nicht zu Bruch geht?


----------



## Worrel (31. Dezember 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Weil das Glas hinter ihm nicht zu Bruch geht?


Weil der Agent zuerst weit VOR der Treppe steht und als er auf Neo schießt, auf einer Linie MIT der Treppe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Januar 2022)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man Path of Neo wenigstens irgendwo noch zu kaufen bekäme ohne Haus und Hof zu versilbern....
PS: Und läuft das Spiel unter WIN 10 ?


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2022)

Atari Konkurs Masse

Ob es unter Win10 läuft keine ahnung wenn dann wohl nur mit crack und viel gebastel weil es SecuROM damals verwendet hat


----------



## MichaelG (2. Januar 2022)

Aber wegen dem Spiel: Hab es heute von einem Freund bekommen. Sogar Retail! Glück muß man haben. Und es läuft ohne (großartige) Krämpfe unter WIN 10. Muß nur in der WIN 10 in der .ini unter Resolution die Mainauflösung festlegen. Im Menü springt er immer wieder auf 800 x 600. Aber Wurst. Bin gerade beim Katana-Training und es läuft.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. Januar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weil der Agent zuerst weit VOR der Treppe steht und als er auf Neo schießt, auf einer Linie MIT der Treppe.


Er muß ihn der Story wegen eine Restchance zum Ausweichen einräumen, deswegen ist er noch mal einige Schritte zurückgegangen als die Kamera gerade auf Neo gerichtet war. 🤣


----------



## Worrel (2. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Er muß ihn der Story wegen eine Restchance zum Ausweichen einräumen, deswegen ist er noch mal einige Schritte zurückgegangen als die Kamera gerade auf Neo gerichtet war. 🤣


Wie zuvorkommend ... bzw: zurücktretend.


----------



## matrixfehler (3. Januar 2022)

Habe den Film kürzlich geschaut und muss sagen:
OK! Auch als Matrixfan muss man den nicht unbedingt gesehen haben. 
Es erzählt die Story etwas weiter und gibt dem Neo/Trinity-Paar ein paar neue Szenen,
aber ich hätte auch ohne leben können...

Den muss ich mir irgendwann noch mal im Stream anschauen...


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2022)

Thread für Leute, die den Film gesehen haben:


			https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/matrix-resurrections-thread-fuer-leute-die-den-film-gesehen-haben-enthaelt-spoiler.9409064/


----------



## Frullo (3. Januar 2022)

Habe den Film am Neujahr gesehen und fand ihn sehr, sehr... gut.
Von all den Fortsetzungen, Reboots, Spin-Offs die ich mir in den letzten Jahren reinziehen durfte, rangiert dieser ganz weit oben: Die Story wird kohärent weitergeführt, die Schauspieler, alt wie neu, passen wie gegossen in ihre Rollen und wer seinen Intellekt etwas anstrengt, findet durchaus auch in diesem Teil einiges an Philosophie.


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Habe den Film am Neujahr gesehen und fand ihn sehr, sehr... gut.
> Von all den Fortsetzungen, Reboots, Spin-Offs die ich mir in den letzten Jahren reinziehen durfte, rangiert dieser ganz weit oben: Die Story wird kohärent weitergeführt, die Schauspieler, alt wie neu, passen wie gegossen in ihre Rollen und wer seinen Intellekt etwas anstrengt, findet durchaus auch in diesem Teil einiges an Philosophie.


Ne, für ein "sehr" hat's bei mir nicht gereicht.

Auch wenn da einiges an Philosophie drin ist, sind mir da zu viele Logiklücken drin - näheres siehe den verlinkten Thread.


----------



## Toni (3. Januar 2022)

Melometlar80 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe halt dabei, eine Filmkritik eines Spielemagazins ist für mich so als würde mir meine Katze ein Auto empfehlen ^^





Phone schrieb:


> Die Leute schauen einen Film ganz anders als du oder ich von daher sind Kritiken von "nicht" Kritikern im Bereich wohl realistischer als die sogenannten "Profis"


*räusper* die Filme werden bei uns von Redakteuren geschaut, die Ahnung davon haben^^ Chris hat im Vorhinein nochmal alle Filme geschaut und hat zudem Interviews mit Schauspielern von Matrix geführt. Der ist schon auch in der Materie drin und hat Ahnung von Filmtheorie. Ich weiß nicht genau, was so eine objektive Voraussetzung ist, um sowas machen zu dürfen^^ Allerdings ist der Übergang von Film zu Spiel inzwischen fließend. Interaktive Filme oder Walking-Simulator bewerten wir ja auch 

Davon abgesehen möchte ich in diesem Threa kurz darauf hinweise, dass man über Transmenschen zwar genauso scherzen kann, wie hier auch über Cis Männer und Frauen gescherzt wird, beachtet aber bitte, nicht zu ausfällig zu werden. Es gibt Menschen, für die ist dies ein sensibles Thema und da kann man sich im öffentlichen Raum ein bisschen zurücknehmen, egal was man persönlich davon hält.
(Ich weiß das Thema war abgeschlossen, aber für die Beteiligten ist das hier mal ein Hinweis, wie wir dazu stehen)


----------



## MichaelG (3. Januar 2022)

Nur mal kurz ohne Spoiler: Teasert Teil 4 eine neue Trilogie an oder ist es ein geplanter Einzelfilm ?


----------



## Toni (3. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz ohne Spoiler: Teasert Teil 4 eine neue Trilogie an oder ist es ein geplanter Einzelfilm ?


Beide Wachowskis haben wohl gesagt, dass sie definitiv keine neue Trilogie machen würden und Keanu Reaves hat in einem Interview wohl auch gemeint, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass von einer der Beiden nochmal eine Fortsetzung kommt https://www.pcgames.de/Matrix-Resurrections-Film-278054/News/Fortsetzung-Handlung-1386557/

Aber wer weiß, es war ja auch mal kein 4. Teil geplant^^


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz ohne Spoiler: Teasert Teil 4 eine neue Trilogie an oder ist es ein geplanter Einzelfilm ?


Resurrections ist ein Film, der ohne die bisherige Trilogie nicht funktionieren KANN.
Es ist eindeutig eine Fortsetzung.

Handwerklich fehlen allerdings einige essentielle Mitarbeiter, gerade im Bereich Kampf Choreographie, Special Effects, Musik ind Cinematographie - und das merkt man.
Wer daher das selbe Feeling wie in der bisherigen Trilogie erwartet, kann nur enttäuscht werden.

Es ist mehr ein "normaler Film" im Matrix Universum als Teil 4 der Trilogie.

Natürlich kann man IMMER eine Geschichte fortsetzen. Sieht man ja alleine am Hauptdarsteller in Matrix 4. 
Momentan scheint es an Lana Wachowski zu liegen, ob ein 5. Teil gedreht werden wird, die sagt aber (momentan zumindest) deutlich: Nein.

Geplant ist eine neue Trilogie also bisher zumindest nicht.


----------



## Phone (3. Januar 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Beide Wachowskis haben wohl gesagt, dass sie definitiv keine neue Trilogie machen würden und Keanu Reaves hat in einem Interview wohl auch gemeint, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass von einer der Beiden nochmal eine Fortsetzung kommt https://www.pcgames.de/Matrix-Resurrections-Film-278054/News/Fortsetzung-Handlung-1386557/
> 
> Aber wer weiß, es war ja auch mal kein 4. Teil geplant^^


Hat er nicht gestern gesagt das er noch weitere Filme im Matrix Universum machen möchte?
das  die Wachowskis nicht mehr wollen, ist klar da selbst die eine die mitmachte auch nur eher ungewollt dabei war.
ich bin der Meinung das ohne sie der Film besser geworden wäre.


----------



## StarLazer0 (8. Januar 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Habe den Film am Neujahr gesehen und fand ihn sehr, sehr... gut.
> Von all den Fortsetzungen, Reboots, Spin-Offs die ich mir in den letzten Jahren reinziehen durfte, rangiert dieser ganz weit oben: Die Story wird kohärent weitergeführt, die Schauspieler, alt wie neu, passen wie gegossen in ihre Rollen und wer seinen Intellekt etwas anstrengt, findet durchaus auch in diesem Teil einiges an Philosophie.



Ich muss mal schauen, ob der sehr sehr gute  („Neue") russische Panzer sich auf meine linke und rechte Hosentasche parken lässt. 

Dann brauche ich mir nicht selbst die Taschen zu zuhalten...


----------



## Frullo (10. Januar 2022)

StarLazer0 schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen, ob der sehr sehr gute  („Neue") russische Panzer sich auf meine linke und rechte Hosentasche parken lässt.
> 
> Dann brauche ich mir nicht selbst die Taschen zu zuhalten...


Kryptisch, vermutlich nur auf Meskalin gehaltvoll. Aber vielleicht trotzdem sehr sehr gut?


----------

